
Pastebin for spoilers - startuphacker
http://spoilrs.co/236CEc5d9hkcq-uWDdvh-A
======
Nadya
I was confused for a moment:
[http://spoilrs.co/posts/amGpfCV2JLGTlDBRKloP0g](http://spoilrs.co/posts/amGpfCV2JLGTlDBRKloP0g)

Perhaps to make it Javascript-disabled-friendly there can be styles that are
_removed_ when the pop-up is dismissed (or that exist when javascript is
disabled via <noscript> ?)

I'm also not sure there is a demand for this sort of thing. [spoiler] tags
that require to be clicked/highlighted are hard to accidentally
click/highlight and in scenarios I know a [spoiler] is used as a link to a
pastebin, etc. User behavior I've seen is to middle click the link and view it
later/after. Which requires the user to also switch to the tab.

It seems to be a bit of a redundant failsafe, in my honest opinion. But it
looks nice and functions! :)

~~~
startuphacker
Thanks for reminding me to fix that! I just tweaked it so it tells you to
enabled java-script in order to use the site now. I will come up with a proper
fix later so it works without JS being needed at all.

I agree with on spoiler tags, I wasn't going to push it publicly at all, but
my friend said there may be demand for sites that don't have a spoiler tag
like facebook. He kind of insisted on pushing it out so we will see what
happens.

thanks for taking a look :)

~~~
Nadya
_> but my friend said there may be demand for sites that don't have a spoiler
tag like facebook._

That's a fair use case. Being one who doesn't use FB, it didn't even cross my
mind.

------
startuphacker
Me and a couple friends do random programming challenges once a month. Last
month we had to build an app in 30 minutes or less based on a randomly picked
subject.

I got entertainment as the subject and decided to build a pastebin-like
website for spoilers.

The idea is to enable users to be able share spoilers easily without the worry
of someone accidentally clicking on the link. If you do accidentally click on
a link, don't worry as you won't see the spoiler until you say "show me the
spoiler".

I am not sure if there is any demand for this at all, but my friend suggested
I put it online as it may be useful to others.

Let me know what you think, I know its super simple right now but if there is
demand I can add more features.

